# SPA WEEKEND



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Dear All,


A few of us currently in the post-approval wait are hoping to have a spa day/ weekend.
I'm currently trying  to gather names and locations of those interested, in order to find a central location or if we need to organise 2 -one north, one south.
So far we have:



Anne -scotland
Arrows -reading
Skyblu -Carmathen
KJB - Essex
Hornauth -Scotland


If anyone else is interested then can you respond to this email. Once I've got a few more names then I'll see what I can do. 


Rachel x
(Arrows)


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd like to be added - it would depend on my holidays and finances - but it would be lovely to meet and get to know all of you. Have you all met before? I go to panel in 2 weeks and will (fingers crossed) be joining 'the waiting'. I am in Scotland - Stobo Castle is lovely...


Noodles x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Im a possible - liveinhope Kent


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay so the list so far is as follows:

Anne -Scotland
Arrows -Reading
Skyblu -Carmathen
KJB - Essex
Hornauth -Scotland
Noodles -Scotland
Liveinhope -Kent
Peanut Butter - East Anglia


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, the list is growing nicely so we have a choice.
Option 1
A get together in the south  (possibly bristol/reading or london) and a separate one in scotland. 

Option 2
A London weekend for all  -can arrange spa/ theatre and free visits to places like museums.

Please could you all respond with your preferred choice and max budget (pm me if you'd rather)

Planning wise the earliest I can organise is sept realistically. Was thinking of the furst weekends in sept


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Would have loved to join you but DH has booked my mum and I into Stobo for my 40th in fortnight.  

Hope it is wonderful Noodles.

Would love to meet with any girls in Scotland - I am 20 minutes from Glasgow for coffee and chat.

L


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Dont know if it will be any of use but Groupon have an offer today for a Spa day in Elstree (Hertfordshire) for £59 (61%) off.  I can forward it to someone if it might help?!


----------



## bluebabe (May 14, 2009)

Arrows I won't be able to go, my babies will be settling in then, but for the future I'm from Liverpool xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all,


Laura - It IS wonderful!! Enjoy!! Perhaps we could meet up at some point as I am 30 mins from Glasgow??


Option one suits me best I think.....as London would be too expensive for me as trying to save for 'when the time comes'....In Scotland we have half term in September - it's usually near the end 22nd/23rd?


Noodles xx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Arrows

Thanks for organising this.  I am a stay at home Mum so money is beyond tight.  I could do a day trip to London for theatre, drinks etc or a spa day or v cheap overnight with groupon etc but my budget would only be about £100 and it would take me 3 months to save for it.  Sorry to put a dampner on it.  Maybe it could be a  pre-Christmas treat

Ta
K

liveinhope - Elstree deal sounds perfect!!!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay. I suggest that one of the lovely Scottish ladies take responsibility for organising a day up there. In the meantime, I suggest a meet-up in London -a day trip one Saturday. That way we can do visits to free places and a lunch for those on a tight budget  (I am also on a tight budget) and for those able -possibly get some cheap theatre tickets (you can get £25-35 front row tickets if you get them on the day for a number of shows).
I've got my brother's weddings over the next couple of weeks so need to focus on them for now. I suggest we discuss this properly in a few weeks time and set some real plans.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to say I think this is a lovely idea, and if I were a bit more flush I'd be in!    I'll keep an eye on how things develop in case I can join in another time.  

Great idea!


----------

